# satellite radio free!



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

They've got to be doing a special or something but my newish prius has free sirius/XM for now. We'll see how long it lasts!!!

Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> They've got to be doing a special or something but my newish prius has free sirius/XM for now. We'll see how long it lasts!!!
> 
> Anyone have a similar experience?


It may be a promo.
Or
Previous owner still is paying automatic .

I pay ny the year.

Dont like people taking out of my bank " "automatically".

You can only hope they dont notice for years . . .


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> It may be a promo.
> Or
> Previous owner still is paying automatic .
> 
> ...


I got the car and the only thing on the XM was an ad selling it, with a phone number to call. Now, it has all the channels. It's been a week. I kind of like it!

Maybe they are trying to get me hooked?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

It's just a promo.
Nothing is free anymore, except services offered by an Uber Driver.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Every car I buy new or used has a promo with xm.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Like any other, the first one is always free, then you became addicted! And start selling your stuff just to support that addiction!!!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

U always get 3 months free when u get a new car. Also sometimes people pay in advance and never cancel I had it on a car for over a year and it never shut off. My Audi had it active for about 5 months then it turned off I called and got 3 months free


----------



## Broken Spoke (Mar 26, 2018)

Big Wig !!! said:


> Every car I buy new or used has a promo with xm.


i bought my 2005 lesabre last year through the dealership i work at. i got a free trial of BOTH onstar and XM just because i bought the car.

i've reupped the xm twice, but only after they offer me the discounted rate.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> U always get 3 months free when u get a new car. Also sometimes people pay in advance and never cancel I had it on a car for over a year and it never shut off. My Audi had it active for about 5 months then it turned off I called and got 3 months free


Yep, got an email from sirius about the trial. I like it, I just think paying for radio is silly. Even if it has no commercials. I also have HD radio so that works.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Sirius is garbage after a while. Especially Hits 1. I won't turn it on during the morning show crap or the Youtube Top 15 with Jenna Marbles. They are the most annoying people to listen to. Give me the damn music.

And with that, never pay full price. If you like it, call and be direct. Say "I would like to renew the 6 months for $30 promo." They feed you a line of bs, then you just say "Then cancel my service." Then it turns into "Let me talk to my manager" and 30 seconds later, you got your promo again. $5 a month isn't bad, but I still feel like it's overpaying for such crappy service.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> They've got to be doing a special or something but my newish prius has free sirius/XM for now. We'll see how long it lasts!!!
> 
> Anyone have a similar experience?


Got a pax cord?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

pismire said:


> Got a pax cord?


Yeah, I use it for my PC.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Sirius is garbage after a while. Especially Hits 1. I won't turn it on during the morning show crap or the Youtube Top 15 with Jenna Marbles. They are the most annoying people to listen to. Give me the damn music.
> 
> And with that, never pay full price. If you like it, call and be direct. Say "I would like to renew the 6 months for $30 promo." They feed you a line of bs, then you just say "Then cancel my service." Then it turns into "Let me talk to my manager" and 30 seconds later, you got your promo again. $5 a month isn't bad, but I still feel like it's overpaying for such crappy service.


Seriously? I own 4 cars and have it in all of them it' aamazing I can' g ba to regular radio. Sure I could just use my phone but I like the radio and it works everywhere regular radio and cell. Phones don't. I really like lithium, spectrum is perfect for when I have pax, classic vinyl is awesome, all the sports and comedy station are solid too. I pay $29 a month for 4 cars


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> They've got to be doing a special or something but my newish prius has free sirius/XM for now. We'll see how long it lasts!!!
> 
> Anyone have a similar experience?


Dealer paid for it. Most car lots with money do that.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Sometimes they just do random promos.

If for some odd reason you feel like actually paying for it then don't pay full price. At least for new cars they will offer better deals if you hold out, base price is like $15/mo but their final desparate offer was only $5/mo.

I don't get paying for radio either. I didn't mind having a classic symphony channel, but the local rock station is free.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Back in 2007 I won a bet against a friend that was well-to-do, on weather or not a lifetime subscription option existed. He said he would pay for it if it existed. It did, for $500. So the following week I showed up at his business with a new sirius/xm radio. He paid up, but even then felt guilty because, rich or not, $500 is $500. I gave him back $250. Haven’t paid a dime ever since. I have transferred it to a new radio though.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I got my first XM car around five years ago and have since had it on two cars. I pay $5-6/month for each one for sirius XM Select. The retail price is $15-18/month.

What you do is you call them and threaten to cancel and that you'll only do it if they can do 5 months at $25 or 6 months at $30. They will say oh sorry we can't, do it, so then you say okay please cancel me. They will immediately send you over to somebody else who magically finds out they can indeed give you that promotion rate. You lock it down, then before the 6 months is up call and ask for it again. They say oh sorry we can't, you say okay I will cancel, they then send you to accounts retention and again they find 6 months for $30.

I've been doing this four times/year (every 6 months for each car) for five years, like I said. It always works.

Best thing is if I forgot to call back and they put me to the month-by-month $18/ rate if I call next day and threaten again, they will credit me back almost all that $18 toward the new $30 for 6 months.

The funny thing is I am not bluffing. I absolutely will cancel if they cannot give me that rate.


----------

